# LUXEMBOURG | Royal Hamilius



## Martijn (Oct 11, 2002)

Foster + Partners has won an international competition to design Luxembourg Royal Hamilius, a mixed-use development in the heart of Luxembourg City developed by Codic International. Designed to enhance and repair the urban fabric and create a suitable setting for the city’s UNESCO World Heritage Site, the project comprises a department store, offices, shops, apartments, and a variety of social and civic spaces.

Designed as a gateway to the historic quarter of the city, the development is anchored by the historic Hotel des Postes, which provides the backdrop to a new civic square with space for ice skating, markets, open air concerts or cinema screenings. The arrangement of buildings maintains the principal visual axis along the Grand Rue and Avenue Monterey and draws on the existing urban identity of Luxembourg, replicating its diversity of spaces. Rue Aldringen will be transformed into a shopping street, with access to apartments above, and the scheme is topped by a sky garden, with panoramic views of the city. A curving steel structure, set in the landscaped surroundings of the park, encloses a rooftop bar and will be visible throughout the city. 

full article on Archello.com
http://www.archello.com/en/project/luxembourg-royal-hamilius


----------



## Melb_aviator (Aug 28, 2007)

Damn that seems unispired. Very generic for F+P usual work.


----------

